
Jet fuel from thin air: Aviation's hope or hype? - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49725741
======
Kaibeezy
_it will work by capturing CO2 ... from the air. In a separate process,
electrolysis splits water into hydrogen and oxygen. The hydrogen is mixed with
the captured CO2 to form syngas, which can be transformed into jet fuel_ =
really expensive.

 _While companies are experimenting with high tech ways to capture CO2 from
the air, there 's already a very simple, efficient way to do it - growing
plants. And aircraft are already flying on renewable fuels made from plant
biomass._

 _" alternative fuels will become competitive, if the environmental costs are
built into the cost of flying, but that will mean more expensive tickets.
It'll highly depend on social pressure but there are no technical
objections."_

------
perfunctory
Whatever happened to Prometheus? I haven't heard anything since their launch
[0]. The website doesn't have any updates [1]. Complete radio silence.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19842240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19842240)

[1] [https://www.prometheusfuels.com/](https://www.prometheusfuels.com/)

